# Swedish: att + infinitive



## aclaparat

Tack så mycket till att Cocuyo, Södertjej och Wilma_Sweden 

Wilma, I read the rules a few minutes later I posted my thread so after I attempt  to change the title but it only results in my post title.. 

"Con tres días de estudio no es realista lanzarse a estas honduras. Lo mismo las preposiciones. Imagínate que alguien que acaba de empezar con el castellano pregunta sobre las diferencias entre por y para y cómo usarlo." Mejor no debería haberlo dicho, pero resulta que que en unas horas ya me lo leí y lo absorbía todo como un niño pequeño, pues ya entendía (Más o menos, pues no sabía el significado de casi todos los verbos, adjetivos, adverbios y sustantivos; y hasta muchas veces me cuesta diferenciarlos entre ellos.) el significado de la frase al completo. 

Es decir, frases como: Jag läste en ny bok varje dag under semestern. Si busco qué significa "varje", "under" y "semestern", el resto ya lo entiendo perfectamente. 

I wouldn't write this so long explanations many times so do not tired you, but I do it here so I couldn't in the other thread.

From now on I'll only deal with one topic, but I thought it was something simple so I wanted to do everything at once. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My new doubt:

Why put "att" before an infinitive, why not leave the infinitive alone?
Or it's due to not confuse with the imperative?

Example: Att vara eller att inte vara. 

Thanks ^^


----------



## cocuyo

Es costumbre, nada más. Realmente no se necesita siempre el marcador del infinitivo, pero es costumbre usarlo. En la frase "att vara eller inte vara" hay sólo un "att". Es como en el inglés "to be or not to be", con la sola diferencia que no repetimos "att". 

Pero no se puede confundir con el imperativo, porque en sueco es "var" - "Var försiktig!"


----------



## Södertjej

Es cierto que no es difícil entender algo a poco que entendamos algunas palabras, pero una cosa es el vocabulario y otra las estructuras gramaticales. Efectivamente si yo te digo "estudiar ruso yo infancia, adulta no" seguro que se me entiende. Pero eso no es hablar español, es poner unas palabras españolas juntas y deducir el mensaje por su significado.

Cocuyo te ha dado una respuesta perfecta. El infinitivo sueco lleva att, igual que en inglés lleva to. Quizá un filólogo te pueda explicar por qué la lleva y el origen histórico de esa partícula. 

Por ejemplo, se pone cuando el infinitivo es sujeto, no cuando es objeto, cuando va complementando otro verbo. Jag vill simma.


----------



## cocuyo

Claro que hay también muchos verbos que tienen la misma forma en imperativo que en infinitivo, pero entonces tampoco se confunde. El infinitivo de un verbo muchas veces se usa como un substantivo: 
"Nadar, nadar, fue mi destino ayer, ¡gran Dios, gran Dios! fue mucho el llover." 
En aquellos casos, se suele poner "att" en sueco, aunque una traducción de la estrofa no se hace cambiando palabra por palabra, pero cogiendo el sentido y expresandolo en el otro idioma. Pero en poesía, como en el fragmento arriba, en sueco también se puede usar el infinitivo del verbo aunque hay un substantivo que tiene otra forma, como en castellano (regn=lluvia, regna=llover)


----------



## aclaparat

Södertjej said:


> Efectivamente si yo te digo "estudiar ruso yo infancia, adulta no" seguro que se me entiende. Pero eso no es hablar español, es poner unas palabras españolas juntas y deducir el mensaje por su significado.


Tampoco de esta manera tan cutre XD.. 

Por ejemplo las frases más complicadas o enredadas sí que necesito tratarlas como si fueran un puzzle, pero sino, construcciones más ligeras las puedo traducir de un modo más natural. 

Puedo hacer frases del estilo: Jag studerar svenska och år lite hårt på mig. 
I también usar algunos tiempos verbales con poca dificultad. 

Tack så mycket på att alla. ^^


----------



## Södertjej

No te hablo de traducir, te hablo de formar frases. 

¿Qué quieres decir con la frase que has puesto en sueco? ¿Estudio sueco y me resulta difícil?

Jag läser svenska och det är lite svårt för mig.

Tack så mycket está perfecto. "På att alla" no se entiende, has usado una preposición de relativo sin poner luego una subordinada y på tampoco es la preposición adecuada.

¿Entiendes ahora a lo que me refería? Suerte con el sueco.


----------



## aclaparat

Södertjej said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con la frase que has puesto en sueco? ¿Estudio sueco y me resulta difícil?
> 
> Jag läser svenska och det är lite svårt för mig.
> 
> Tack så mycket está perfecto. "På att alla" no se entiende, has usado una preposición de relativo sin poner luego una subordinada y på tampoco es la preposición adecuada.
> 
> ¿Entiendes ahora a lo que me refería? Suerte con el sueco.



El sentido de la frase es el qué dices, pero la construcción ya es la que quería hacer. 

"laser", leer también se entendería como estudiar en este contexto?

Supongo que ya sabréis que de momento el problema más grande que tengo es que no sé como usar estas preposiciones. 

Tack så mycket åt alla! (Creo que sería así, entonces.)


----------



## Södertjej

Läsa es lo que se dice normalmente para estudiar. Plugga en coloquial.

Gracias a todos es lo que querías decir entonces, pero es que en sueco no se dice así. Lo más natural sería decir "Tack ska ni (alla) ha". El problema no son las preposiciones, que no son lo más importante en un primer estadio. Muchos de los usos de las preposiciones son idiomáticos por lo que no te va a valer una traducción literal en muchos casos.

Por eso me permití sugerirte que empieces con el orden de las palabras (algo fundamental que en español no existe) y la formación de sustantivos con artículos y plurales. En fin, que luego nos dirán, con razón, que nos vamos del tema del hilo.


----------



## aclaparat

"Tack ska ni (alla) ha" No es un poco formal?

Tienes razón, pregunto esta última cosa para no desviarme más de la cuestión.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Formal? No sé de dónde sacas esa impresión. Tienes que entender que el sueco es un idioma muy diferente al castellano y la manera natural de formular las frases suele ser diferente.


----------



## cocuyo

Lycka till med dina svenskstudier aclaparat. Det kommer säkert att gå bra. Och jag håller med Södertjej; det är bra att börja med ordföljden och substantiven, och hur man ger substantiv bestämd form. Svenskan har en ändelse i slutet av ordet i stället för en artikel framför. Ordföljden är också, till skillnad från spanskan, mycket viktig, och prepositionerna är svåra på alla språk. Det är mycket sällan prepositionerna fungerar likadant i två olika språk, man måste lära sig dem i idiomatiska uttryck. 

/Urban


----------



## Lugubert

It's an increasing trend to leave out the infinitive marker in some contexts. One discussion here. I wouldn't exclude it even if you pay me (and I'm a professional translator), but I have to accept that languages change.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hehe, I have also been guilty of correcting people's grammar on noticeboards!  

In the case of kommer att (future), I am as unwilling as Lugubert to omit the att for as long as I live.


----------

